# IVF for Gay Couples in UK?



## IVFGayHolland (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm a newbie here. What I was wondering, why should you look out for IVF clinics in Cyprus if you can have a IVF treatment for gay couples in the UK? We've been thinking about IVF treatment in Cyprus (North Cyprus IVF Clinic) but we found it hard to diced after reading all these different stories.

This is our situation:


> I'm from Holland. Me and my husband are now married for over 4 years and really would like to have children.
> 
> We are wondering if we can apply for an IVF treatment in the UK. Let me explain our situation: We have found a surrogate, and my sister (who is a mother of 2) will donate her eggs and we will be using my husband's sperm. So all we basically need is a clinic that can do the treatment. We also prefer gender selection, is that also possible? It will mean the world for us if we can do the treatment in the UK. Our only alternative is Cyprus, but we haven't heard a lot of positive stories about those clinics.
> 
> We've also found ourselves a lawyer who is specialised in same sex surrogacy and co-parenting.


So what do you guys/gays/girls  think if you read my story? Do we have any chance in the UK? What would you do?


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

I dont know much about this in particular but I do know...

gender selection is illegal in the UK hence the reason people go to Cyprus (it may only be done for genetic reasons).

You dont say if your an actual resident in UK? If persons involved are not, I would advise no. 

Your GP should be able to assist or refer you.

Holly


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I would have thought if you are paying privately, you would be able to use  any clinic, there are plenty of UK residents who do go abroad for treatment. As for the reasons why - money. It's very expensive here in the UK. All the best.


----------

